# Cabinet crown molding with a finished mounting strip



## kysptm

Hello my name is Courtney and I am happy to have found this forum.

Due to budget constraints, we decided to install the Kraftmaid cabinets we ordered. Accomplished that fairly easily.
Crown molding was accompanied by a 'mounting strip' that is finished on one side. Both pieces have what I call a small groove on them that you match to install. My question is does the mounting strip mount directly on top of cabinet stiles or does it protrude out to be in line with cabinet doors? If it protrudes on front does it also protrude on each side? Does the mounting strip need to be cut at a 45 degree like the crown or block at the corners? We hate to ruin the stained crown but may have already done so. We are doing something wrong but can't figure out what.
Any help we can get will be appreciated. If you need photos I can provide also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Frye

Welcome. Pictures to accompany your post would help tremendously with an answer, but I'll give it a go. We don't have Kraftmade, as our kitchen cabinets are by Homestead. However, the crown moldings on ours are nailed to the front of the rails and stiles along the very top of the cabinetry. The moldings actually protrude out over the doors. There is no "mounting strip" with them as the crown moldings have a large flat area on the back of them that mates to the front (and side) of the cabinets and extends above the tops of the cabinets. The moldings are nailed to the cabinets with 18 ga. finish nails at the bottom flat and in the cove of the molding. The top of the crown molding is 1 1/8 inch above the top of the rails and stiles of the cabinets. The moldings are mitered at the corners, as the mounting strip should be also. Oddly enough, I know this because I spent the last two days making infills for all of the cabinets to create flat "shelves" on the tops of the cabinets so SWMBO can display her milk glass collection up there. The new tops sit 1/8" below the tops of the crown moldings and completely cover the tops of the cabinets back to the walls. If you can post some pictures of your stuff so we can give you a concise answer.


----------



## Steve Neul

Is this anything like what you have?


----------



## kysptm

I hope photos here help. Yes, we have separate mounting strips. We have installed them on a couple of cabs already, 45 ing the corners. When we cut the actual crown, we cut the 1 foot pieces that are the sides too short, although we did measure from the tip of the mounting strip back. 

We thought maybe the mounting strip should be blocked but it sounds like we at least did that right by cutting at a 45 degree. 

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to upload the photos.


----------

